# Hk45



## Chavez (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am looking at getting either a HK45, HK45c, or a HK45 ct as a duty weapon. The trouble I am running into is that I cannot seem to find a holster for them. Does anyone know where I can find one? Preferably one that allows me to mount a flashlight on the pistol.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Safariland doesn't make one? Since they are very big into duty rigs I can't believe they aren't on the ball. Bianchi maybe?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum...........


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Safariland 6280-3930-131 6280 STX Tac SLS Hooded Level II Duty Holsters

I like the looks of the basket weave model. Saw a whole belt set up in basket weave and it looked awesome.


----------



## Chavez (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay thank you guys. Does anyone know of a good website for other duty gear? (belts, handcuffs, oc spray, batons, and holders for all of them)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Chavez said:


> Okay thank you guys. Does anyone know of a good website for other duty gear? (belts, handcuffs, oc spray, batons, and holders for all of them)


Did you click on my link above? At least the holster was coming in less expensive than other sites I saw and they have all the other stuff you mention. 
+ free shipping over 100.00.


----------



## Chavez (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay, one more question. Does anyone know of any good body armor that doesn't cost a fortune?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't go cheap on body armor... get one that has a spare carrier too. Armor Express is pretty decent. My Dept just got new ones that I like better though. Make sure you get fitted for better fit & comfort.

What kind of "duty" do you need it for?

I use Galls and Police One for some of my gear... and my local shops like Nye. Most are competitive and run specials often.


----------



## Chavez (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm a cop. I've looked on galls, but they do not really go into much detail about the vests.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Your department dosen't supply a soft armor vest? 

Do they at least recommend a make/model and have someone come in and measure you for one?


----------



## Chavez (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not sure. I have an interview this Wednesday with the chief. It's a small town/city. If I do get the job, I will only be getting hired on for the summer to help them out during the tourist season. In the letter the chief said that all they provide are the uniforms. Which it might include body armor, but might not. I'm just trying to kind of get a head start on finding the stuff I might need and how much it will cost me. 

When I meet with him next week I will ask him about the body armor and if they have deals with any suppliers. Also Idk how it work in other states, but in my state officers have the state tax waived on duty weapons and if they buy the weapon through the department we get the state and federal taxes waived on top of most companies offer L.E. discounts.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

In my state, the Dept supplies a weapon & holster, custom fit vest, cuffs, taser and OC spray. Our duty weapons must all be the same make/model/caliber. Only our Reserve or Auxiliary guys have to purchase their own equipment.


----------



## Chavez (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, a lot of the bigger departments here do the same thing. The city where I am looking at working in over the summer has a population of about 160 people. However, during the tourist season they get over 200,000 tourists that come and visit them. 

I really hope that they provide body armor though. Because as I am sitting right now My duty belt with the pouches plus the gear itself and my weapon will cost me like $2,000 and I really do not want to spend another 1-2 thousand for armor.

I'll probably try to get in touch with a few of my buddies in L.E. and some of my instructors from the academy in regards of places that have deals and special prices for people in L.E.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

That's a lot of $$$ for a Summer gig... especially if you may never use that gear again when you get hired full time somewhere else. Good experience though, should look good on a resume in the future.

Definitely a good idea to seek out guys that may have spare equipment. I've "loaned" plenty of extra gear or stuff I just didn't like to our newer guys. Why spend extra $$$ when you don't have to.


----------



## Chavez (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I plan on going out there for a few summers depending on how I like it. I decided to go back to college to work towards my PhD instead of focusing on a career in L.E. But they are actually paying pretty well and they are paying for my room and board out there. Plus it gives me a chance to put my education and training that I went through and allows me to go to school August-June.


----------

